

Red Dog: Can you teach old Windows hounds new tricks? - nick5768
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=2098

======
nick5768
Some of the back story behind Windows Azure. I find these sort of articles
fascinating, not sure if many other people on here do. Should I submit these
less technical types of stories? A previous one I submitted (
<http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3469> ) didn't appear to
resonate, so I was curious whether people enjoyed reading this one too.

